# [TightVNC] Remote desktop de Gentoo a windows XP (résolu)

## SpikeXtrem

Bonjour!

j'ai emerger le dernier tightVNC mais je n'arrive pas a le faire marcher. J'ai toujours l'erreur :

```

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

Error: Can't open display: :0.0

```

Je sais pas ce qu'ils veulent dire par "protocole" et la doc ne semble pas en faire mention :S

Si ya quelqu'un qui sait comment configurer VNC. Est-ce que je doit modifié mon X11.conf? J'ai lu un peu sur le sujet et il semblait qu'il falait faire des modif si on l'installait manuellement. Ce qui ne semlbait pas etre mon cas avec un emerge mais je doit p-e configurer des fichiers a la main en plus?

----------

## kernelsensei

essaye un xhost + avant !

PS: tu peux enlever le (non-resolu) du titre stp, car une recherche avec resolu donnera aussi les non-resolu

(ouais ca peut parraitre chiant, mais ya eu un debat a ce sujet il y a kkes temps .... franchement je ne veux pas faire mon chiant, c'est deja bien que tu respectes la norme qui est maintenant "DEPRECATED", mais bon voila quoi ..)  :Very Happy: 

Merci d'avance !

----------

## SpikeXtrem

A titre de précision, le but est de se connecter à partir de Gentoo sur une box en Windows Server 2003 en remote desktop. Le serveur utilise le serveur de remote desktop de base de windows XP.  Le tout ce passe a travers un lan 100 megabits donc et je veux un maximum de qualité graphique car le lag est inexistant. 

Est-ce que VNC est la meilleure solution? si oui, comment l'installer?  :Razz: 

----------

## SpikeXtrem

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> essaye un xhost + avant !
> 
> 

 

un xhost me retourne un  "command not found"

----------

## Polo

tu a bien fait

```
xhost +
```

en tant qu'utilisateur normal?

----------

## SpikeXtrem

D'accord je n'ai plus d'erreur de display machin, mais voila que je n'arrive pas a me brancher au serveur de windows xp. Ya pas d'interface graphique a tightvnc pour avoir une meilleure idée de cu que lon fait ou ca se passe dans la console? Le mieu que jai vu c en lancant VNCviewer javais une boite pour entrer une adresse de serveur...

dans la console ca donne ceci

```

#vncviewer <adresse serveur>:3389

vncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection refused

Unable to connect to VNC server

```

Je vois bien que lui ne voit pas le serveur alors jme demande ce qui ne va pas

----------

## Polo

bah moi quand j'en avait besoin, je devais le faire a chaque fois (enfin, apres un redémarrage, j'avais besoin de le refaire)....

mais si tu met  "xhost +" dans ton ~/.bashrc , la, ca devrait etre bon... mais pas très "secure"  :Exclamation: 

----------

## Kathryl

 *SpikeXtrem wrote:*   

> se connecter à partir de Gentoo sur une box en Windows Server 2003 en remote desktop. Le serveur utilise le serveur de remote desktop de base de windows XP

 

A mon avis c'est plutot l'inverse qu'il desire faire

XHOST ne lui servira sur sa gentoo pour se connecter au Win2003  :Smile: 

(pour l'inverse par contre surement)

VNC doit etre installé sur le poste en 2003 et etre configuré pour t'y connecter avec ta gentoo.

----------

## Polo

si, a ce que j'ai compris, c'est en lacant le client sous gentoo qu'il a eu cette erreur, non?

[EDIT]

@spike, tu lancait le client VNC en root ou en user normal?

----------

## SpikeXtrem

 *Polo wrote:*   

> si, a ce que j'ai compris, c'est en lacant le client sous gentoo qu'il a eu cette erreur, non?
> 
> [EDIT]
> 
> @spike, tu lancait le client VNC en root ou en user normal?

 

Oui bien le serveur est un windows server 2003 qui utilise le remote desktop qui vien t avec windows xp. Je n'utilise PAS vnc sur mon server en windows. (Est-ce que je devrais)

Je veux avec Gentoo démarrer un client pour me connecter a ce serveur. Je fais peut-etre fausse route avec en pensant que vnc peut se brancher sur le remote desktop de windows xp mais il me semble que je lai deja fait a plusieurs reprises auparavant.

----------

## Polo

a mon avis, il y a de grandes chances (au moins 99%) pour que le remote server de Windows n'utilise pas le meme protocole (a savoir VNC  :Razz:  ).

Donc je te conseillerai vivement d'installer la paire client/serveur VNC pour windows (a moins que tu trouve juste le serveur VNC, mais bon, c'est tres léger comme prog)

Apres tu lance le serveur sous windows, puis sous gentoo, tu indique a tightvnc : "adresseipduserveurwindows":0

voila  :Wink: 

----------

## canard

je répondrais peut être à coté de la plaque mais on ne sait jamais....

Au boulot on a un serveur win2003 et je m'y connecte tres bien avec rdesktop:

avec une commande du style :

```
rdesktop -u mon_login -g 1024x768 mon_serveur_win2003 
```

j'ai une belle fenetre 1024*768 (je suis en 1280*1024 mais j'aime bien ne pas l'avoir en plein écran parceque je ne me souvient jamais de la touche pour rebasculer sous gentoo ....  :Very Happy:  ) qui me propose de me logger sur la babasse en question.

A ma connaissance les admins rézo n'aimant pas trop linux ils ont rien installé de spécial pour ça sur le serveur en question... donc pour lui tu es censé utiliser  un équivalent de "Client Terminal Serveur" qui est de base sur tout windows XP...

Voilà si ca peut t'aider... "emerge rdesktop" and have fun!  :Wink: 

----------

## Kathryl

Je ne l'avais pas compris dans ce sens.

peut etre que la commande pour lancer vnc est lancée avec un user different que celui qui est loggé ?

----------

## SpikeXtrem

je vais essayé rdesktop!

ca me semble intéressant.... sinon jinstallerai vnc server sur mon serveur windows!

----------

## Polo

oui, je crois que c'etait ca le problème a la base...

Mais comme il a installé tightVNC sur sa gentoo et rien sur windows serveur (c'est ca Spike?), le remote desktop de windows risque de ne pas "causer" beaucoup avec tightVNC.

Alors soit il installe un serveur VNC sur windows, mais le plus simple est comme l'a fait justement remarquer canard, est d'installer rdesktop.

Et pour ceux un peu frileux avec la ligne de commande, il y a grdesktop ou tsclient, deux clients en GTK2 pour rdesktop.

----------

## SpikeXtrem

c'est un miracle! ca marche tres bien pour se logger. Mais les couleurs ne sont pas belles, j'ai limpression que c limité a 16 couleurs :S

----------

## Polo

ca je crois qu'il faut que tu le configure sous windows

il reduit les couleurs pour eviter d'avoir un debit trop important (genre ceux qui font ca via une connexion bas débit)

[EDIT]

recherche dans le menu démarrer(TM) (Pouah!  :Laughing:  ) programmes accessoires, communication, connexion bureau a distance

puis fouille un peu dans le truc "avancé"

[EDIT2]

Bon bah en fait ca devait pas etre ca, et t'a trouvé la solution  :Laughing:   :Embarassed:  désolé!!Last edited by Polo on Mon Nov 29, 2004 5:21 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## SpikeXtrem

Bon voila la solution finale :

jai emerger rdesktop

et lancé le programme avec la ligne suivante :

```

rdesktop -u login -g 1024x768 adresse_serveur -f -a 16  

```

le -a sert a spécifié la palette de couleur. J'ai mis 16 pour le 16 millions de couleurs. Maintenant ca marche super on s'y croirait vraiment, merci a tous!

----------

## Polo

de rien  :Wink: 

mine de rien, c'est un peu un travail d'equipe  :Razz: 

----------

## SpikeXtrem

Bon si jveux ajouté rdesktop a mon menu de démarrage sur kde 3.3, comment je fais?

j'ai essayé de mettre les options dans "-u login -g 1024x768 server -f -a 16" dans la section " Exécuter dans un terminal" et le programme ne part pas de cette méthode. 

Je veux seulement démarré le programme dans le menu avec les memes options que sur la ligne de commande

----------

## Polo

tu édite le menu en faisant un click droit sur le bouton K, et puis tu ajoute une entrée qui va bien ou tu veux, puis comme commande, tu met celle que tu tape a la console....

voila, en gros c'est ca, c'est pas tres précis, mais j'ai plus KDE, je préfère gnome maintenant  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SpikeXtrem

yes tout marche!

j'essayais de me servir des options de terminal pour mes paramètres et ca marchait pas du tout. J'ai mis la commande au complet dans "commande" et ca a marché. 

bon le dossier est clos  :Razz: 

Merci encore!

----------

